# BANDANA COLLAR COVER



## CuddleMeChi (Apr 29, 2004)

Here is the bandana collar cover. It comes in your choice of fabrics. .

I also do Cooling Collars for the summer. They have rehydrating beads sewn inside. You soak in cold water OR soak and keep in refridgerator to make colder. They will keep pet cool for hours. They can be rehydrated over and over for hundreds of uses.


----------



## ~Ri (May 6, 2004)

*COOL!!!!*


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

Wow!! Very nice!!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Really cool! How much are those bandanas? I bought a bandana from Petsmart but it looks like a cape on Bosco because he is still so small. Do you make them in different sizes?


----------



## CuddleMeChi (Apr 29, 2004)

Tiny size is $5


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

*That is different, I have never seen it before. *


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Hi, you are so talented. I've been wanting to make shirts for Mr. Peepers but that's not going so well :roll: . Those are cool. Is it a cover to go over the collar or actually the collar? Do they have those D-ring thingys for the leash to attach to? I really like them....


----------



## ~Ri (May 6, 2004)

I would like to see more fabric options please :wave:


----------



## CuddleMeChi (Apr 29, 2004)

It is a collar cover which slides over your dogs regular collar.


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I'd like to see the different fabric options, too!


----------



## CuddleMeChi (Apr 29, 2004)

I have just finished putting the fabric choices together. Mia has graciously offered to help me with the webpage since I'm computer stupid  .
She should have the page up soon. I just sent her the file..... LOL well hopefully anyweay... she might have gotten pix of my Family reunion...  

Thanks


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Good luck with the page! Let us know when it is up and running. :wave:


----------



## ~Ri (May 6, 2004)

Let us know when the page is up :wave:


----------



## CuddleMeChi (Apr 29, 2004)

Here it is...

http://angelpuppystore.bravehost.com/materials.html


Site is not actually up yet so you would need to email me with questions.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I like the choices, lots to choose from!! :wink:


----------



## ~Ri (May 6, 2004)

WOW good choices ...I really have my eye on 3 of the fabrics


----------



## Tiny Chihuahuas (Aug 11, 2020)

cool!


----------

